# 'HOME POWER' Magazine Free Issue!



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

'HOME POWER' Magazine Free Issue!

This is WELL WORTH the time to down load and look through if you are interested in,
*Thermal Solar* (hot water, solar ovens, ect.)
*Solar Electric,* (Photo Voltaic Panels that produce electricity)
*Micro-Hydro,* (Water powered electrical generation)
*Wind energy,* (wind mills that produce electricity or mechanical work, like pumping water or sawing wood)
*Water Catchment,* (catching and reusing rain water)

Sample Issue

I've been getting this magazine for the past couple of years, and it ROCKS!


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I have bought 15-20 issues over the years and I agree with Jeephammer. There's a lot of info in there. There are also some good links on their website and in the magazine concerning federal and state incentives for RE purchases, wind data, sun light data, net metering, etc......


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Yup! 
And can't go wrong with a FREE issue either!

The worst thing that can happen is you have to delete it if you don't like it!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

what a great find, thanx Jeephammer


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting. Can't believe it's been around for 15 years and I still have not heard of the magazine. I guess I have been really missing out....or too busy reading Cosmo! LOL JK I don't have time to read that magazine, although I kinda wish I did!


----------

